# CCFC does your GL have one ?



## mrpierce17 (Sep 30, 2016)

Does state GL's have a CCFC if not who handles their foreign correspondence? particularly NY 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Glen Cook (Sep 30, 2016)

The CFC, by that name, I've only seen in PHA.  Overseas, you may find a grand chancellor,  The grand Secretary, or an assistant grand Secretary.  In  the US, it tends to be the grand secretary or sometimes the fraternal relations committee.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 30, 2016)

Committee for Foreign Correspondence.  Why the extra C at the beggining?


----------



## mrpierce17 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ripcord22A said:


> Committee for Foreign Correspondence.  Why the extra C at the beggining?



Committee chairman


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 30, 2016)

Oh ok....yean in NM and OR we have a fraternal relations committee but all correspondence goes through the Grand Secretary.  If it lodge to lodge, like when we visited a PHA lodge and then they visitied us, the WMs spoke but the secretaries could handel that too


----------



## Bloke (Sep 30, 2016)

Grand Sec does ours...

Were you paying attention ?
Remember GCCCFC for Grand Chairman of the Committee on Foreign Correspondence ?
Revision and additions ! 
http://www.myfreemasonry.com/threads/g-s-a-t-o-t-masonic-acronyms.27094/


----------



## Ripcord22A (Sep 30, 2016)

Bloke said:


> Grand Sec does ours...
> 
> Were you paying attention ?
> Remember GCCCFC for Grand Chairman of the Committee on Foreign Correspondence ?
> ...


I knew I had seen it before but couldn't for the life of me remember what it meant


----------

